# Other > Off Topic >  Any NFL fans?  Who's your teams?

## Riskerbus

Eagles fan here.  We aren't off to the greatest of starts, but we have a shot at winning this division.  McCoy is the real deal, and Chip Kelly I believe is on to something.  Just need to get our defense together and we will start winning more games.

Who's your favorite teams?

----------


## 3dman

Go Cowboys.  Eagles suck.  Chip Kelly will prove to be a fluke.

----------


## caroledauthier

Broncos is my team.

----------


## Compro01

Bah, NFL.  Wimps who need 4 tries to move a ball 10 yards.

Go Riders!

----------


## MasonGerald

Eagles are dominant lately.  If they get into the Playoffs, watch out!

----------


## allenbaldwin

Patriots are my faves!

----------

